# Do you still like us as Canadians?



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Hello to everybody 
I hope you Americans living all over the continent still like us Canadians.
In my opinion we should of supported our allies in the liberation of Iraq. Our Prime Minister is from Quebec and talks more like a mainland European than representative of all Canadians. 70% of us figure we should of supported you Americans.
I hope there is no long term repercussions for our Prime Ministers actions.Please still come to our country and spend your valuable American Dollars.Come to British Columbia,come to Alberta.Come to any of our western provinces,as well as Ontario.
It was good to see the statue of Saddam come down,as well as happy Iraqies finally being liberated from a brutal dictator.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

We really like going to Canada for vacations. Don't worry about politics. I like some Canadian politics MUCH more than here in the States. The only problem I have is not spending enough time in BC and Alberta. In particular, the Canadian Rockies. 
And my wife rates Whistler as her #1 ski destination....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

No worries! We just hope you don't judge all of us by our president.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

I second Mezz's comment.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I've never met an American that I didn't like. BTW, PeachCreek, tell your wife, Sun Peaks has better skiing than Whistler does LOL


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

I still like Canadians,
and French, 
and German People.
I just hate the politicians!
That includes American politicians too!
To celebrate I'm going to have Chicken Cordon Bleu, Fries with Gravy and Cheese, and Black Forest Cake with Framboise Coulis for dessert!
lates,
Jon


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

My first cooking job was on the Georgian Bay, Ontario and my favorite vacation was in Victoria, Vancouver Island, BC.
And I can't wait to go back! 

Politics, governments, bureaucracy... we are all one people.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I've always liked Canadians. Can't imagine ever not liking Canadians. After all, you are decended from Scotland, right?    

Jock


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

If you're an ***, chances are I won't like you. I don't particularly care if you're Canadian, French, Iraqui etc. an *** is an *** in any language. If you will be a friend to me, I can be a friend with you.
Besides how can you dislike anyone who brings you hockey!!!


----------



## dickie (Jan 26, 2003)

I second the skiing at Whistler. Had a ski in ski out condo there that was fabulous. Fully utensil stocked kitchen with heated floors.

Nothing beats the charm of Vancouver and love the cosmopolitan city of Toronto. We went to Montreal a couple of years ago for the jazz festival in July. Great! Lots of free music everywhere for a week and great headliner acts as well. 

My inlaws took a train trip all over the western side of Canada. They said the countryside was stunning and from the pictures I would love to do that as well.


----------



## chef_dan_aus (Apr 17, 2003)

I first learnt to cook in the great town of Banff, Alberta, Canada. Any members who havent been there, I recommend you visit it, it is an unbelievable, spectacular place for one day, let alone 2 years.

But in regards to the topic, in the end, people are people. Be it American people, Canadian people, or even Iraqi people. The people DO NOT represent the government, the government represents the people. And in many cases that is a misrepresentation.

If only love was faster acting than hate.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I can't think of anybody I like just for being of a nationality. Similar to chrose, I like or dislike people for what they themselves are.

Phil


----------

